# grizzly router bits



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

has anyone ever purchased router bits through grizzly? if so, how's the quality? has anyone had any problems?

shawn


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Shawn, I use grizzly bit a great deal of the time , I all so use price cutter bits, I find both are a great deal , for the price you can't go wrong, I am yet to find any problem with any of them,In fact I have a great asortment of grizzly stuff and tools and can't find any thing wrong with any thing I ever got from them.And if you order on line the shipment will be there before you shut of your PC HaHa.Well not really that fast.
Learning,,Herb


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Shawn I have a few round over bits and straight bits from Grizzly no complaints hear. I also got a good price on crown molding bit set. There worth the investment. In my opion.


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

awesome, thanks guys.

yeah, i was looking through there selection and the prices seem a lot cheaper than others and was kinda wondering.

due to past experiences with harbor freight products, i was hoping that grizzly did not have the same since both places are cheaply priced. (SORRY TERRY!!!)

thanks though, i'll give them a shot!!!!

shawn


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I was at Grizzly today in Bellingham. If you can to one, go. It will be worth the trip.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Hahahaha Thats ok Shawn,,,, Im a fan of The big ol'Bear too... The important thing is to just get them bits and get em "spinin" into some wood...


----------



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

I probably have 100 1/4", 1/2" router bits and shaper cutters from Grizzly. I've never been disappointed and I've been buying them for probably 15-20 years.


----------

